#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Schlumberger Techlog 2013

## rakhawy

Hello everyone,
I have techlog 2013.1.0 but without a license or a -----


Can someone get a license or ----- it ??See More: Schlumberger Techlog 2013

----------


## erikan06

Relax someone will surely have a solution soonest. but can u pls share that one u have. 
you can send me the link at samjumbo26@gmail.com

----------


## erikan06

Relax someone will surely have a solution soonest. but can u pls share that one u have. 
you can send me the link at samjumbo26@gmail.com

----------


## MissCondensate

> Hello everyone,
> I have techlog 2013.1.0 but without a license or a -----
> Can someone get a license or ----- it ??



Hey Rakhawy, could you find the solution in the end?

I have the same problem now... I need that software because of its unconventionals modules...  :Frown: 

Please if you know someting at any time regarding this write me to anabellblanco@gmail.com

Kisses

----------


## logexplorer

can you send techlog 2013 license to my email address? my email: zhbgary@gmail.com

----------


## matinsft

hi all,

I have techlog 2013.4 with full med and many other softs
I'm looking for promax 3.2. anybodywilling to exchange?!! 
matinsofts@gmail.com

regards

----------


## JSAFAVI

Hello ,
I have techlog 2013.1.0 without a license or med
Can someone help me ??

----------


## SOkun

Hi, thanks in advance.







> hi all,
> 
> I have techlog 2013.4 with full med and many other softs
> I'm looking for promax 3.2. anybodywilling to exchange?!! 
> matinsofts@gmail.com
> 
> regards

----------


## SOkun

hi I need it also






> hi all,
> 
> I have techlog 2013.4 with full med and many other softs
> I'm looking for promax 3.2. anybodywilling to exchange?!! 
> matinsofts@gmail.com
> 
> regards

----------


## SOkun

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## blealf

I have techlog 2013.4 license can anyone extend it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Golibjon

I need this programm. Can you share with me??
ergashevgolibjon@gmail.com

----------


## Artur Ishmiev

Please share the soft!


arturdom86@gmail.comSee More: Schlumberger Techlog 2013

----------


## blealf

I will upload it soon when I have a fast Internet

----------


## Tang Ying

> I will upload it soon when I have a fast Internet



Bleaf，Techlog you shared at 4share is out of date.Would you please share it for me again? Or you can sent it to my mail box :94tangying@163.com

Tks.

----------


## Tang Ying

bleaf,I think I have downloaded Techlog software from another link at 4share. Did you have some good idea about extending your licence file?

I will try to extend it.If there is useful way,I'll tell you.

----------


## pit.cz

here i'm uploading techlog, but lincese is expired, does anyone have valid?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pit.cz

here is working lic file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zikri

hello everyone, can i get this software im currently studying on petrophysics formation evaluation. looking forward to use this software here my email:sufizikrisahari18@gmail.com

----------


## Husnain

Dear All,

I need techlog 2013, any one can share? Email# geo_naini@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## jeetu

Dear All,

I need techlog 2013, any one can share? Email-jtu2020@gmail.com

----------


## jeetu

Dear All,

I need techlog 2013, any one can share? Email-jtu2020@gmail.com

----------


## doziej84

who has working license for techlog. the posted one says no license for for tlbase

----------


## mustafa335

hi guys
please could some one send me
techlog 2013.4 here mustafashift@hotmail.com

----------


## nvnvnv

Does anyone has the install of Techlog 2016.1 or 2015.2 ?

See More: Schlumberger Techlog 2013

----------


## luisquevedo

Hello* who has the new version of techlog?

----------


## salbel

Hi matinsft* could you please share the techlog 2013 software with me please* I really need it

----------


## salbel

Hello* 
I downloaded techlog 2013 from 4shared but the zip file asking for password which is not included by the uploader

here is the link if anyone can find it 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jlucat

techlog2016.2 released

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
I have Techlog 2018 full, 
I am ready to share and exchange it,
Address: pitterrgonza***gmail.com

----------

